# Post your hunting pics here!



## pdqdl

There is a great deal of interest among our membership to sharing their hunting pictures. Rather than disrupting the topic of a different thread, let's keep those pics where the other hunters will probably find and enjoy them.

To that end, I'll move a few pictures over from another forum to get the ball rolling.


----------



## pdqdl

Logger nate said:


> Been unusually nice, highs around 70, low around 30 until today, 50 and rain then some snow tonight and highs in the 40’s and lows in the 20’s next week.
> My son shot a nice little buck last night


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## pdqdl

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Dang, I'm jealous of the ducks. Work had me away from home for all of hunting season this year, and the waterfowl is long gone at this point.
> 
> I did get to whack a squirrel with my new Browning BL22 though while working around the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 1026176


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice

Posting to follow. I didn’t get to hunt this year, but like seeing the pics. That FJB with the coyotes is awesome!


----------



## wampum

stihl sawing said:


>




Nice hunt


----------



## s sidewall

pdqdl said:


> View attachment 1026842


Nice looking rifle.


----------



## stillhunter

My 83yo father shot this one a few days ago....


----------



## olyman

stillhunter said:


> My 83yo father shot this one a few days ago....View attachment 1034453
> View attachment 1034454


nice that hes still active......


----------



## stillhunter

olyman said:


> nice that hes still active......


He was a Marine and he got out in 1962? He raised my brother and I like we were his little marines. My brother and I shared a bedroom and dad would wake up us early in the morning on weekends yelling "OUTTA THAT RACK!!"....."DROP YOUR COCKS AND PUT ON YOUR BOOTS!!" if we were too slow or didn't get out of the bed he'd grab our single beds and dump us on the floor. He and his friends shot pool/played cards and drank beer at a bar every weekend and dad would take me there. I learned how to shoot pool w the stick over my shoulder. He and his friends cut down trees for money and firewood and my brother I were the "woodchuckers"/wood stackers.......... now days I'm bringing and stacking the wood for the old man


----------



## Honyuk96

Just to give you an example of what a 300 mag does. This is a whitetail i killed here in Michigan. I actually prefer a-neck shot on whitetail. My point is, any type of bullet does this. What’s interesting about my wby is i have found Winchester ammo to be the best, as far as grouping goes. But i just buy whatever is cheap and 180 grains.


----------



## deerehunter

Smaller 8 shot on November 15
Larger on November 17
Larger was 229lbs live and has tines ranging 10inches to a foot.
Both shot in the morning while still hunting bedding areas with a Ruger 450. Larger buck was shot in his bed.


----------



## pdqdl

I've never weighed a deer, but that looks bigger than 230lbs. How many one pound steaks are you able to squeeze out of that Bambi?


----------



## dogone

Last fall for Huns. My new dog and his first hun


----------



## esshup

pdqdl said:


> I've never weighed a deer, but that looks bigger than 230lbs. How many one pound steaks are you able to squeeze out of that Bambi?


If it's deboned meat, about 40% of the live weight is the total yield. Steaks, burger, etc.


----------



## Seachaser




----------



## djg james

Seachaser said:


> View attachment 1046082


Nice deer! Nine point?


----------



## djg james

Finally, we've got some Northern birds in our area. The recent cold spell froze the lake and the local birds flew the coop. Today had a good day, not a limit though.




Trying to go again tomorrow. But with the 2 mile hike there and back, I'm feeling it a little. Time for some Ibuprofen and a beer chaser.


----------



## Seachaser

djg james said:


> Nice deer! Nine point?


Thanks!
11. 12 if you count hanging a ring on it.


----------



## GrizG

My deer season results... some of them anyway.


----------

